# Saga of the Hunter in 6th Ed.



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

After a spin through the rules, it seems like Saga of the Hunter has gotten far more powerful in 6th ed.

As is the same in 5th and 6th edition, IC's don't confer special rules on units and vice-versa, unless stated specifically in the rule. Outflank in 5th made so mention, so you were out of luck. Well, the Outflank rule in 6th now specifically states that any unit containing at least one model with the special rule can make an Outflank deployment. 

I walked through the IC and USR sections sections of 6th ed, as well as SW codex and FAQ, and I'm fairly confident I interpreted this properly. 

This is a game-changer, and gives you enormous tactical flexibility when deploying. It's a massive boost to the Wolf Priest and WGBL...and the WGBL can take a Thunderwolf mount. Meaning this will work with pretty much every type of unit in power armor.

With an IC with Saga of the Hunter, any unit can outflank, as can any unit in a Dedicated Transport (as long as the unit is in the transport). Wolf Guard Termies? Yes. Thunderwolves? Yes. Grey Hunters? Yes. Long Fangs? Yes.

The drawback, however, is that you can't assault the first turn. So Thunderwolves probably aren't going to be a top choice. But since the rules states "any model", the rule works both ways and you can now send an IC along with a unit of Wolf Scouts and still get Behind Enemy Lines. An awesome component of this is that you don't have to declare what IC is going with what unit until deployment, so you have all kinds of flexibility depending on what kind of opponent you're fighting. 

Did I mention Wolves get 4 HQs? Oh, and that IC's share rules and can be deployed with Battle Brother allies (except in transports)? And the one thing Acute Senses does now is give you an Outflank reroll...which of course all SW have? And the 6th ed reserve rules are quite a bit more generous. 

Now you're still talking at least 80 points for a bare-bones WGBL with the Saga, and there's no 1st turn assault, but this opens up a huge realm of possibilities for SW army building.

(edited as I remembered you can't take a jump pack, bike, or terminator armor with SoH. Not a huge drawback though)


----------

